# Florence Foster Jenkins Biopic



## Guest

Yes, folks - it looks like they are going to make a biopic of everybody's favorite delusional "opera singer," Florence Foster Jenkins. It is to be directed by the same person who directed "The Queen," and is to star Meryl Streep in the lead role.

Anyone going to see it?

http://www.avclub.com/article/meryl-streep-win-all-awards-playing-famously-terri-210784


----------



## Figleaf

I can't wait! I'm slightly offended that nobody has approached me to dub Meryl's vocals for her, though. Judging by Mamma Mia, I don't think she's quite awful enough. Now if Colin Firth was of the same Fach as Ms Jenkins, he'd be a great choice!


----------



## Couac Addict

I prefer the honeyed, siren sounds of Mari Lyn.
Admittedly, it's more like a police siren...


----------



## Guest

Couac Addict said:


> I prefer the honeyed, siren sounds of Mari Lyn.
> Admittedly, it's more like a police siren...


That's not her best - have you ever seen the video of her singing Casta Diva, where just before she sings, she is awarded a trophy from some foundation, supposedly from Palermo, for being the year's best "opera soprano?" And the pianist in the videos also gets a trophy for leading the best "trio quartet."

I am still searching for video of her "southern" performance where she does a southern accent.


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## MoonlightSonata

_Why_ did she have to be a soprano? If she had been an alto we wouldn't have to endure the Queen of the Night...


----------



## BaronScarpia

Couac Addict said:


> I prefer the honeyed, siren sounds of Mari Lyn.
> Admittedly, it's more like a police siren...


Edita Gruberová's sounding better than usual!


----------



## Couac Addict

DrMike said:


> That's not her best - have you ever seen the video of her singing Casta Diva, where just before she sings, she is awarded a trophy from some foundation, supposedly from Palermo, for being the year's best "opera soprano?" And the pianist in the videos also gets a trophy for leading the best "trio quartet."
> 
> I am still searching for video of her "southern" performance where she does a southern accent.


Indeed, I have. Anyone who can assemble the very rare trio quartet deserves an award.

Not sure what the extracts from the movie _Top Secret_ are about.


----------



## Couac Addict

Summertime really starts to swing at 2:30


----------



## Varick

I can't wait! It should be grand!

V


----------

